# A few new shots



## Terry D (Dec 19, 2016)

Here are a few newer shots from my backyard. I've moved my bird feeder to its winter spot closer to the house.

Before the weather really turned, I got this shot of some Sunday morning frost on our Chinese maple.




The sparrows were the first to accept the feeder in its new spot.



Then the woodpeckers. This one is a red-bellied woodpecker.



When the snow finally came everyone else started showing up.

A Junco -- They are hard to photograph in any real detail, so I'm very happy with this shot.

 

A Blue Jay



Nuthatches like this are twitchy little things who don't like to pose for a camera. In the second shot he's taking off heading to the feeder. 

 

And then there are times when no birds are in sight at all. On those occasions I look for this fellow, a Cooper's Hawk.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 19, 2016)

Is it bad that I thought of alcohol when I saw the title?

(Beautiful pictures btw)


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 19, 2016)

Fabulous Photos! The pic of the leaves are the kind of thing that inspires me to light my torch and TRY to translate that beauty in glass... Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## TKent (Dec 19, 2016)

Wowza!! I LOVE your photography!!!


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 20, 2016)

I love the leaves... just gorgeous colour!


----------



## Terry D (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 20, 2016)

Absolutly amazing


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 20, 2016)

Quite a shot of the maple and you captured some great moments of those birds Terry. Nice!


----------

